# كيفية حساب كميات الحفر و الردم لقطعة أرض



## faisal.s (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اخوتي الكرام 
أرجو المساعدة في ارشادي لأيسر البرامج الهندسية التي باستطاعتها ان تحسب كميات الحفر و الردم لقطعة من الأرض نقاط المساحة موجودة لها و أريد ان احصل على المستوى التصميم الذي يحقق توازن بين كميات الحفر و الردم .... انا بتصوري ان كل برنامج civil 3d و كذلك land desktop يمكن ان يحقق لي ما أريد 

لذلك ارجو ممن لديه معلومة أو شرح لطريقة عمل ما وضحته من قبل ان لا يبخل علينا بالفائدة و جزاه الله كل خير 

اخوكم


----------



## ABIR_AHMED (22 أبريل 2011)

Salut,vous pouvez utilisez covadis :il permet de calculer les cubatures en plusieurs mÉthodes :soit par profils en travers;soit par calculs entre deux mnt soit par un mnt et un plan horizontal.


----------



## adel104 (23 أبريل 2011)

أضم صوتي للأخ Faisl .s و أرجو من الأخت أو الأخ ِAbir_Ahmed أن تحاول بقدر الإمكان الكتابة بالعربي و الإنجليزي لو سمحت . 
faisal.s






faisal.s


----------



## salah_hyd (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم والله يا أخي أنا انصحك ان تستعمل برنامج كوفاديس covadis


----------



## suhagu (23 أبريل 2011)

* لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لأعمال تسويات *

* :euro:
:cc_hang:
:egg::gathering:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

الحمد لله الذى بنعمته تتم الصالحات

1- تقديم :
ما من أحد عمل فى مجال المساحة إلا وقد إحتاج فى يوم من الأيام لحساب كميات الحفر والردم لأعمال تسويات ترابية , وغالبا ما يكون مطلوب منه تسليم الأشياء الآتية فى نهاية المشروع :
1- خريطة كنتورية للمشروع .
2- شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر للمشروع .
3- كميات الحفر والردم (مُجملة) .
4- دفتر حصر تفصيلى للكميات (Bill of Quantities - BOQ) غالباً ما يكون عبارة عن ملف إكسل مع ملف أو اكثر أوتوكاد لبيان الرسومات التوضيحية للحسابات التفصيلية . 
وأيا ماكان البرنامج الذى تستخدمه لحساب كميات الحفر والردم :

* Land Development Desktop
* SDR Mapping And Design
* Surfer Ver. x
أو أى برنامج آخر فإنك تستطيع الحصول على المطالب الثلاثة الأولى بسهولة .
لكن الأهم هو دفتر حصر الكميات لأنك لا تستطيع أن تقدم للإستشارى (أو ممثل صاحب المشروع) فاتورة أعمال (مستخلص) بها سطرين فقط مثل :
* كميات الحفر = 219 متر مكعب
* كميات الردم = 280 متر مكعب
ولكن يجب عليك تقديم حسابات تفصيلية يستطيع أن يراجعها ويتحقق من صحتها قبل ان يعتمد لك الكميات وبالتالى قيمة الفاتورة (المستخلص) , هذا الحساب التفصيلى هو دفتر حصر الكميات ( Bill of Quantities - BOQ ) 
فإذا كان المشروع عبارة عن تسويات لأراضى فضاء لمدينة جديدة أو مخطط جديد فإن أكثر القائمين
على حساب الكميات غالبا ما يقسم الأرض إلى قطاعات عرضية على مسافات متساوية هى نفسها مسافة الشبكية (10 متر أو 5 متر) ويحسب مساحات القطاعات كما يفعل فى قطاعات الطرق غير انه لايوجد ميول جانبية هنا ومن القطاعات يحسب الكميات ويقدم جدول حساب الكميات مع رسومات القطاعات كدفتر حصر كميات للإستشارى أو مُمثل المالك.

وهذه الطريقة غالباً ما تحتاج لأعمال مكتبية يدوية كثيرة , أقصد بذلك أعمال يدوية على الكمبيوتر وهى تستهلك وقتاً لا بأس به فضلاً عن إحتمال الخطأ البشرى .
وقد مر بى فى حياتى العملية مرتين على الأقل أن الإستشارى لم يوافق على طريقة القطاعات لأنه يراها غير دقيقة بالدرجة الكافية من وجهة نظره (بل إن بعضهم يراها تزيد فى كميات المقاول عن الذى تم تنفيذه بالفعل – وأحياناً أشاطرهم الرأى لأسباب يضيق المقام عن ذكرها الآن) وفى هذه الحالة يطلب الإستشارى من حاسب الكميات أن يُقسم الأرض إلى شبكية كل 10 متر أو كل 5 متر ويحسب لكل خلية (مربع 10م × 10 م) أو (مربع 5 م × 5 م ) كمياته سواء حفر أو ردم ثم يجمع كميات الخلايا بعضها إلى بعض لحساب الكميات الكلية بنوعيها حفر وردم وذلك طبعاً فى ملف إكسل وترقم الخلايا (مربعات الشبكية) بأرقام مسلسلة على كل من لوحة الأوتوكاد وفى ملف الإكسل .

ولعمل دفتر حصر الكميات للأعمال الترابية بطريقة آلية نستخدم برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0

البرنامج يبدو كما فى الصورة التالية:



2- فكرة عمل برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0
برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 يقوم بحساب وكتابة دفتر حصر الكميات لأعمال التسوية الترابية مع تجهيز ملف أوتوكاد به الرسم المساعد والموضح للحسابات

2-1 البرنامج يطلب منك :
ملف أوتوكاد مرسوم عليه نقاط الشبكية سواء 5م × 5م أو 10م × 10م أو أى مسافة أخرى للشبكية , الصورة التالية لشبكية 5م × 5م :



والصورة التالية توضح جزء من هذا الملف عن قرب :



حيث :
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأخضر هو رقم النقطة .
* الرقم المكتوب باللون الأحمر هو منسوب النقطة .
* الرمز × هو شكل النقطة الذى يمكن تغييره من القائمة [ Format > Point Style ] .

يجب أن تكون كل نقطة من نقاط الشبكية فى ملف الأوتوكاد معلوم لها إحداثىZ (المنسوب) , أى انك لو إستعملت الامر LIST يظهر لك إحداثيات النقطة ومنسوبها كما هو موضح باللون الأزرق:



لاحظ :
كلمة Point المُعلمة باللون الأصفر تدل على ان النقطة هى نقطة حقيقية وليست Block أو Attribute أو أى شىء آخر.

2- البرنامج يعطيك:
أولا: نفس ملف الأوتوكاد المُدخل وقد تم ترقيم مربعات الشبكية (دعنا نسميها خلايا) بأرقام مسلسلة ويُكتب كل رقم بلون مختلف حسب نوع الخلية :
1- الخلية الحفر تأخذ رقم لونه أصفر .
2- الخلية الردم تأخذ رقم لونه أزرق (سماوى) .
3- الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم تأخذ رقم لونه بنفسجى .
فى الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وجزء منها ردم يتم رسم الخط الفاصل بين الجزء الحفر والجزء الردم وهو خط تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الأرض الطبيعية وهو مايسمى بـ Zero Cut And Fill Line 
يرسم هذا الخط باللون الأحمر , بحيث أنه عند إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل يكون قد رسم خطوط الكنتور الناتجة من تقاطع مستوى التسوية مع الارض الطبيعية وهو نفسه كنتور منسوب التسوية المطلوب ,
إنظر الصورة التالية للملف بعد إنتهاء البرنامج من العمل :



ثانياً: كذلك يُعطيك البرنامج (كمخرجات) ملف إكسل Excel من النوع Csv , بحيث يكون كل صف فى الملف يخص خلية (مربع) من خلايا الشبكية وفيه كل بياناتها وهى :
1- رقم الخلية , وهو نفسة الرقم الذى يكتبه البرنامج وسط الخلية فى ملف الأوتوكاد .
2- رقم كل نقطة من الأربعة نقاط التى تمثل أركان الخلية الأربعة .
3- الفرق بين منسوب التسوية ومنسوب الأرض الطبيعية عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية الأربعة , وهو إما عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند كل ركن من أركان الخلية.
4- نوع الخلية حفر أم ردم أم تحتوى على جزء حفر وآخر ردم معاً .
5- متوسط عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم للخلية أى :
مجموع قيم عمق الحفر أو إرتفاع الردم عند الأركان الأربعة للخلية مقسوماً على 4 .
6- مساحة الخلية .
7- حجم كميات الاتربة فى الخلية وهو يساوى حاصل ضرب البند 5 × البند 6 .
وفى آخر الجدول تقرير إحصائى تفصيلى .
ويخرج ملف الإكسل Csv يشبه الصورة التالية بدون أى تهيئة Formatting:



ولكن بقليل من التهيئة Formatting ممكن أن يصبح هكذا :

وهذا تفسير ماتعنيه عناوين رؤوس الأعمدة فى ملف الإكسل :
1- رقم الشكل (الخلية) سواء كانت مربع أم مثلث Shape No..
وهذا الرقم هو نفسه الرقم الموضوع فى منتصف الخلية ليدل عليها فى ملف الأوتوكاد
2- النقطة الاولى فى الخلية P1 .
3- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P1 .
4- النقطة الثانية فى الخلية P2 .
5- عمق الحفر (أو إرتفاع الردم) عند هذه النقطة Ht. P2 .
وهكذا حتى النقطة الرابعة P4 و Ht. P4 حيث ترتيب النقط كما هو موضح فى الصورة التالية :
6- نوع الخلية حفر ام ردم C or F وهذا العمود يحتوى الحرف C عند الخلية الحفر و F عند الخلية
الردم و C & F عند الخلية التى جزء منها حفر وآخر ردم .
7- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الحفر M. Ht. C .
8- مساحة الخلية الحفر Area C .
9- حجم الأتربة للخلية الحفر Volume C .
10- متوسط إرتفاعات الأربعة أركان للخلية الردم M. Ht. F .
11- مساحة الخلية الردم Area F .
12- حجم الأتربة للخلية الردم Volume F .

ويبدو التقرير التفصيلى للحسابات فى آخر الملف مع البيانات الإحصائية المختلفة هكذا :



3- الحصول على أفضل النتائج من برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 
حيث اننا قد حسبنا كميات الحفر والردم إجمالاً بواسطة برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب ثم حسبناها تفصيلا خلية بخلية بواسطة برنامج CalcVolumeBill 1.0 فإنه يجب أن تكون الكميات مثماثلة أو قريبة جدا من بعضها , ولكن لو نظرت إلى الصورة التالية (وقد قمت بتوصيل نقاط الشبكية بعضها ببعض حتى تبدو واضحة) نجد أن البرنامج قام بحساب كميات الحفر والردم للمربعات وكذلك للمثلثات الموجودة عند حدالأرض المائل ولكن المساحة المهشرة باللون الأصفر لم يكن فيها نقاط شبكية وبالتالى لم تحسب كمياتها وبالتالى تكون الكميات الناتجة من البرنامج أقل قليلاً من الكميات المحسوبة ببرنامج اللاند ديسكتوب .



والحل بسيط جداً , حتى نضمن تغطية كل مساحة الأرض بنقاط الشبكية يجب جعل مربعات الشبكية
صغيرة بالقدر الكافى , قد تكون 5م × 5م مناسبة فى معظم المشاريع وأحياناً تكون 2م × 2م ممتازة
والجدول التالى يبين كيف تزداد دقة الحساب كلما قلت مسافة الشبكية .



أصبح فارق الكميات 18 متر عند إستخدام شبكية كل 2م , أى 4% عن الكميات الصحيحة الناتجة من برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب . وهذه الدقة جيدة جداً حيث ان الـ 4% هو تقريباً نفس الفارق فى الكميات الذى يُحققه برنامج اللاند ديسكتوب مع نفسه إذا حسب نفس المشروع بالطرق الثلاثة المختلفة لمتوفرة لديه وهى :
1- Composit Method .
2- Grid Method .
3- Sections Method .
بل أحيانا تصل الفروق بين الطرق الثلاثة إلى 5% أو أكثر قليلاً من إجمالى الكميات .
وحتى نسبة الـ 5% فهى مقبولة كفارق بين حسابات المقاول والإستشارى​ ​*


----------



## faisal.s (23 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم suhagu
بارك الله فيك على شرحك الوافي للبرنامج الذي ذكرت , غير انه لم يظهر عندي اي من الصور التي اشرت اليها ربما لخلل في رفع الصور ....
اشكرك جزيل الشكر و اطلب من الاخوة الكرام ان يتفاعلوا مع الموضوع بارك الله فيكم


----------



## faisal.s (23 أبريل 2011)

كذلك اخي الكريم suhagu , هل البرنامج الذي ذكرته باستطاعتنا تحميله من المنتدى 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## faisal.s (24 أبريل 2011)

نرجو مزيدا من التفاعل مع الاخوة في منتدى المساحة


----------



## faisal.s (15 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
مرة اخرى ارجو ممن يعلم بهذا الموضوع ان لا يبخل علينا به بارك الله فيكم


----------



## حسني القاضي (16 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاتة 
اما بعد 
الى الاخوة الاعضاء طريقة شرح حساب كميات الحفر و الردم من الالف الى اليا فى برنامج civil 3d
اولا : عمل ميزانية شبكية للارض قبل عمل اي تسوية او حفريات كل 10 متر مربع مع تحديد الحدود الخارخية جيداً 
ثانية : عمل ميزانية شبكية للارض بعد عملية التسوية او الحفر او الرم للارض كلها او للاماكن التي تم تغير طبيعتها 
ثالثا : فتح برنامج civil 3d و نتبع الخطوات التالية 
1- نفتح ملف جديد و نسميه اي اسم 
2- وضع النقاط التي تم رفعها بالتوتال او gps فى هذا الملف و عمل لها طبقة (layer) و نسميها Layer 1مثلا ثم نرسم الحدود الخارجية للمنطقة او القطعة بخط polyline 
3- نذهب الى القائم الرئيسية home وتختار منها Surface ثم نتكب اسم للسطح فى خانة name مثلاا 1
4- نذهب الى قائمة modify و نختار منها Surface ثم نذهب الى add date و نختار منها Drawing Objects ثم نحدد النقاط التي تم و ضعها فى الرسم 
5- ثم نذهب الى نفس القائمة add date و نختار منها Boundaries ونحدد الخط الخارجي المرسوم polyline ,و بهذا يكون تم عمل خطوط كنتور للارض الطبيعية 
بعد هذا الخطواط يجب اخفاء layer التي فيها نقاط الارض الطبيعية 
بعد ذلك نفتح layer و نعمل layer جديد و نسميها مثلا 2 و نفعلها و نضع النقاط التي تم رفعها لقطعة الارض بعد اعمال الحفر او الردم و كذلك حدود و خاضتا حدود الامكان التي تم عمل حفريات او ردميات بها بحيث يكون هذا الحدود هي نهاية الردم او الحفر و عمل هذا الخط polyline و بعد ذلك نذهب الى الصفحة الرئيسية home و نختار منها Surface و نعمل سطح جديد و نسمية اسم اخر و يكون 2 و نكرر نفس الخطوات السابقة اعتبار من الخطوة رقم 4 حتي يتم عمل خطوط الكنتور و بهذا يكون تم عمل خطوط كنتور للارض الطبيعية قبل عملية الحفر و الردم و كذك بعد عملية الحفر و الردم و بعد ذلك نذهب الى قائمة modify و نختار منها Surface ثم نذهب الى Volume و منها نختار create new Volume entry ثم نحدد فى Base Surfaceرقم 1 ثم نحدد فى Comparison Surface رقم 2 و بهذ يكون تم حساب كميات الحفر و الردم للقطة المراد حسب كمياتها


----------



## محمداحمد5 (21 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hamdy khedawy (3 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## الررو (4 يونيو 2011)

ممكن لو سمحت تبعتلى نسخة تجربية من البرنامج


----------



## المساااااح (6 يونيو 2011)

ممكن نسخة تجريبية من البرنامج يا بشمهندس ....... (pink_floid23hotmail)


----------



## حسني القاضي (6 يونيو 2011)

حمل البرنامج من هذا الربط و الكراك موجود عندي 
http://usa.autodesk.com/civil-3d/trial/


----------



## كبل (7 يونيو 2011)

مشششششششششكككككورررررررررر بارك الله بكم


----------

